# Screwless Case Parts



## smudger1767 (May 18, 2006)

Hi there I have a Casetek V.HERMES case but I have lost some of the rails that hold the drives in place without the screws. Are they universal and is there a site to purchase these from. I have tried to contact CASETEK but they have not answered me .
Any sugestions much appreciated.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The rails are typically specific to the case or brand. At least in my experience, with the various cases I've used over the years.


----------

